# Advice and \information



## jerry&sue (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello to you all,
We are planning on moving to Egypt in the near future and would really like to meet up with people who already live there, the locations we are interested in are hurghada/marsa alam, we have visited egypt 6 times and we will be in hurghada from 10th august for three weeks, so if anyone would like to meet up let us know...........regards jerry&sue


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

jerry&sue said:


> Hello to you all,
> We are planning on moving to Egypt in the near future and would really like to meet up with people who already live there, the locations we are interested in are hurghada/marsa alam, we have visited egypt 6 times and we will be in hurghada from 10th august for three weeks, so if anyone would like to meet up let us know...........regards jerry&sue


Hello and welcome to the forum.

I'm from Sharm so can't really help much with the local info or places to meet residents. But good luck with your decision to move and I hope you enjoy your holiday next month and find some new friends


----------



## jerry&sue (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thanks*



Sam said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm from Sharm so can't really help much with the local info or places to meet residents. But good luck with your decision to move and I hope you enjoy your holiday next month and find some new friends


Thank you Sam for the welcome, we both love egypt and we shall enjoy our all too brief holiday, we have stayed often in Sharm........once again thank you


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Jery& Sue
i live in Cairo but i travel monthly to Hurghada 
Hoping to meet u
Wishing u a lovely trip


----------



## jennub (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi,

I'm moving to Hurghada/El Gouna on the 20th August. Would be nice to meet up with you!

Jennub.


----------



## jennub (Aug 21, 2009)

jennub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Hurghada/El Gouna on the 20th August. Would be nice to meet up with you!
> 
> Jennub.


Scratch that - I meant 16th!


----------

